# Help!



## buttercup1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Also....I'm wondering if there is anyone out there who could point me in the right direction for psychology based work?? Ive got experience working in various mental health areas and have done loads of support work. Just doing my Msc and wanting to get it done before i get my application in etc... Ive tried the canadian psych association but its pretty vague-can anyone help??
Thanks!


----------



## nickolaus (Nov 30, 2008)

*Canadian Mental Health and Social Services*



buttercup1981 said:


> Also....I'm wondering if there is anyone out there who could point me in the right direction for psychology based work?? Ive got experience working in various mental health areas and have done loads of support work. Just doing my Msc and wanting to get it done before i get my application in etc... Ive tried the canadian psych association but its pretty vague-can anyone help??
> Thanks!


Have you tried using your skills in these areas and maybe in some 
mental health issues? I would give this a good try because they
might need some people who are qualify for this stuff. Or maybe,
they can help you go in that right direction? 

Just trying to help?

thanks



Nickolaus


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

buttercup1981 said:


> Also....I'm wondering if there is anyone out there who could point me in the right direction for psychology based work?? Ive got experience working in various mental health areas and have done loads of support work. Just doing my Msc and wanting to get it done before i get my application in etc... Ive tried the canadian psych association but its pretty vague-can anyone help??
> Thanks!


I've been trying to think of some ways to help you with your question but having little or no knowledge about psychology I am not sure where to begin.
I have had a look at *THE LIST*and there are some medical type positions on there, but nothing suggests anything associated with mental health specifically.
Managers in Health Care: Specialist Physicians: Family Physicians: Audiologists: Occupational Therapists: Head/Registered/Practical Nurses: Radiation Technologists are all I can see there in the medical field.
Do your qualifications fit into any of these categories?
If I know perhaps I can do some research for you.


----------



## ottou (Mar 7, 2009)

buttercup1981 said:


> Also....I'm wondering if there is anyone out there who could point me in the right direction for psychology based work?? Ive got experience working in various mental health areas and have done loads of support work. Just doing my Msc and wanting to get it done before i get my application in etc... Ive tried the canadian psych association but its pretty vague-can anyone help??
> Thanks!


Mental Health positions can be hard to fill here. Contacting ACT team may be a way to get a job offer, build up some experience and then progress to your specialty area. You may want to try some of the private ABI companies in the area you want to move to. In our area peel cioc/ or 211 toronto - info data base that can give you the names of some companies in related fields.


----------



## buttercup1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

ottou said:


> Mental Health positions can be hard to fill here. Contacting ACT team may be a way to get a job offer, build up some experience and then progress to your specialty area. You may want to try some of the private ABI companies in the area you want to move to. In our area peel cioc/ or 211 toronto - info data base that can give you the names of some companies in related fields.


Auld Yin, 
Hiya! Research would be greatly appreciated. Basically I'm in no mans land with this. I cant register with the board of psychologists in Ontario(want to move to toronto area) as they require that you have 2 years post Masters experience-they disregard everything so far, so if i follow the psychology option, I'm looking for associate psychologist positions. I think, as Ottou said the best option is to attempt to get into the field via support work-doing anything with regards to mental health and then after 2 years registering with them. The thing is other than the CPA, i dont know any independent psychology practices or recruitment agencies to do with this sector that would sponsor a UK national for that kind of job???
Thanks for your help so far guys!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

buttercup1981 said:


> Auld Yin,
> Hiya! Research would be greatly appreciated. Basically I'm in no mans land with this. I cant register with the board of psychologists in Ontario(want to move to toronto area) as they require that you have 2 years post Masters experience-they disregard everything so far, so if i follow the psychology option, I'm looking for associate psychologist positions. I think, as Ottou said the best option is to attempt to get into the field via support work-doing anything with regards to mental health and then after 2 years registering with them. The thing is other than the CPA, i dont know any independent psychology practices or recruitment agencies to do with this sector that would sponsor a UK national for that kind of job???
> Thanks for your help so far guys!!


I'm sure you've read the following from The College of Psychologists of Ontario website:-

For the title psychological associate, you require a masters degree in psychology and at least four years of relevant, post-masters degree experience.

If your degrees are from a university outside Canada or the United States, you must have them evaluated to determine if they are comparable in academic level to degrees from a Canadian university. 

Given this four year (not two as you believe) experience required, it seems to me that your most viable option is to take a vacation in the Toronto area and check out the "psychology" scene. If your profession is not on the LIST then you will require to find a job offer from someone prepared to go the LMO route.
May I ask your age? If you are 30 or under you can apply for a WP under the BUNAC scheme. This would provide you unfettered access for 12 months during which time you can seek employment and if successful apply for TWP/PR status from within.


----------



## buttercup1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I'm sure you've read the following from The College of Psychologists of Ontario website:-
> 
> For the title psychological associate, you require a masters degree in psychology and at least four years of relevant, post-masters degree experience.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a plan, the thing is I have a dependent child so I'm wondering, if like many WP for different countries, whether there is a restriction if you have a dependent child accompanying you? Thanks again, Anna


----------



## buttercup1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

P/S- I'm 27!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

buttercup1981 said:


> That sounds like a plan, the thing is I have a dependent child so I'm wondering, if like many WP for different countries, whether there is a restriction if you have a dependent child accompanying you? Thanks again, Anna


I don't think there's anything preventing you from coming under BUNAC with a dependent child but keep in mind your child would not be eligible for healthcare (applies to you also) or free schooling until you obtain TWP or PR status.
Here is a website I came across which is excellent for someone considering Toronto as an immigration point. There's lots of great links on the site.
If I may ask, why Toronto? Do you have family/friends here?

http://www.watch-us-emigrate.com/


----------



## buttercup1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I don't think there's anything preventing you from coming under BUNAC with a dependent child but keep in mind your child would not be eligible for healthcare (applies to you also) or free schooling until you obtain TWP or PR status.
> Here is a website I came across which is excellent for someone considering Toronto as an immigration point. There's lots of great links on the site.
> If I may ask, why Toronto? Do you have family/friends here?
> 
> watch-us-emigrate: Canada


Hi,
To be honest I'm really not too set on toronto-I dont have any friends or family in canada at all, so i'm pretty flexible with regards to where I go. I visited toronto,ottawa and toured BC a few years back and really like Vancouver, but I just liked canada. So if i could find a job somewhere else over there i'd be quite happy! I contacted BUNAC by the way and they told me I'm not eligible as I have a dependent child-apparently they offer working holiday visas and you have to be between 18 and 30 with no dependents. I will check out that website youve recommended though.
Thanks for all your help so far by the way! Its greatly appreciated!!


----------

